# Monark Holiday



## sm2501 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello-

Check out this bike I just bought from the original owner who received it on his 11th birthday in 1955-

http://www.thecabe.com/arc/postwarballoon/Monark%20Holiday/

Later bike than my typical interest range, but I couldn't resist this super clean machine.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2006)

man i just live in the wrong part of the country for good bikes like that
all i get are junky ones..........i need to make more money


----------

